#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Στάθμες επιτελεστικότητας (performance levels)

## SMBD

---

----------


## Evan

θα ισχύσουν σε μερικά χρόνια και καλώς θα γινει

----------


## sundance

H ανάλυση με βάση τις μετακινήσεις δεν φαντάζει και πολύ δελεαστική.

Γιατί να ισχύσει?

----------


## sundance

'Γέρικο αγόρι' πολύ απαισιόδοξο σε βρίσκω...

Άλλωστε ο στόχος δεν είναι η επακριβής προσομοίωση της φύσης-πραγματικότητας, μιας και αυτό είναι ανέφικτο.

Ο στόχος είναι η κατά το δυνατόν κάλλιστη προσομοίωση που οδηγεί στον βέλτιστο συνδυασμό ασφάλεια-κόστους (περικλείοντας μια σχετικότητα).

----------


## Evan

ναι σε γέφυρες

----------


## nicolas

Ο καθηγητής Γιάννης Ψυχάρης στο μεταπτυχιακό του Ε.Μ.Π "Δομοστατικός Σχεδιασμός και Ανάλυση των Κατασκευών" μας είχε κάνει για την μέθοδο των μετακινήσεων . 

Τα αρνητικά των σημερινών αναλύσεων (μέθοδος των δυνάμεων) σύμφωνα με αυτόν είναι (Αντιγράφω από τις σημειώσεις του αμελώντας κάποια για συντομία):

α) Ο σχεδιασμός βασίζεται σε ενιαία πλαστιμότητα μετακινήσεων σε όλα τα μέλη της κατασκευής, η οποία όμως οδηγεί σε διαφορετικές βλάβες, αφού η κρίσιμη παράμετρος είναι η πλαστιμότητα καμπυλοτήτων που εξαρτάται από τα χαρακτηριστικά της διατομής.

β) Η σημερινή διαδικασία είναι πολύπλοκη με δυναμική ανάλυση, μεγάλο αριθμό συνδυασμένων δράσεων και πλήθος λεπτομερειών όπλισης χωρίς να επιτυγχάνεται ακρίβεια στην πρόβλεψη συμπεριφοράς. Η εφαρμογή ικανοτικού σχεδιασμού στην συνέχεια εξουδετερώνει τελείως την όποια ακρίβεια υπολογισμού όπως π.χ. την συμμετοχή ανώτερων ιδιομορφών.

γ) Ο σχεδιασμός γίνεται με την μέγιστη τιμή των σεισμικών φορτίων κατα τη διάρκεια του σεισμού σε ένα θεωρητικά ισοδύναμο ελαστικό σύστημα. Έτσι δεν λαμβάνεται υπόψη η επιρροή της διάρκειας του σεισμού και των κύκλων φόρτισης. Σε κατασκευές από Ο.Σ. π.χ. αλλάζει η δυσκαμψία με τους κύκλους φόρτισης.

δ) Η σχέση μεταξύ συντελεστή συμπεριφοράς και παράγοντα πλαστιμότητας στην οποία βασίζεται ο σχεδιασμός (π.χ. qd=μ σύμφωνα με τις ίσες μετακινήσεις ή qd=sqrt(2μ-1) στις ίσες ενέργειες είναι μεταβλητή ανάλογα με την ιδιοπερίοδο της κατασκευής. Έτσι το φάσμα χωρίζεται σε ζώνες ανάλογα την Τ στις οποίες ο κανονισμός είτε υπερεκτιμά (Τ πολύ μικρή σχεδόν μηδέν) ή υποτιμά (μεγάλες Τ) την πλαστιμότητα.

ε) Ο κανονισμός βασίζεται σε αρηγμάτωτες ή ελαφρώς ριγματωμένες διατομές χωρις να δίνει μεγάλη βάση στον υπολογισμό της δυσκαμψίας και στην ανακατανομή του φορτίου λόγω διαρροής ενός στοιχείου.

----------


## Evan

> Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι πάμε προς την προκατασκευή με γρήγορους ρυθμούς.


στα οικοδομικά στην Ελλάδα ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ :EEK!:

----------


## Pappos

Οι απαιτήσεις συμπεριφοράς (στάθμες επιτελεστικότητας) όπως
διατυπώνονται στην FEMA:


Η "λειτουργικότητα κατά τον σεισμό" (operational), δηλαδή μετά το πέρας
του σεισμού γίνεται κανονικά η κατοίκιση του κτιρίουΗ "άμεση χρήση" (immediate occupancy) της κατασκευής μετά από
προσωρινή διακοπήΗ αποφυγή βλαβών που θα έθεταν έστω και μια ανθρώπινη ζωή σε κίνδυνο,
δηλαδή η στάθμη "προστασία ζωής" (life safety)Η "αποφυγή κατάρρευση" (collapse prevention), όπου το κτίριο έχει υποστεί
πάρα πολύ έντονες βλάβες, (χωρίς να καταρρεύσει), και πιθανώς είναι
οικονομικά ασύμφορη η επισκευή του.
Επίσης η νέα φιλοσοφία των κανονισμών δεν αποσκοπεί στην αποφυγή κατάρρευσης κατά τον σεισμό σχεδιασμού, όπως επιβάλλει ο EC8 και ο ΕΑΚ,  αλλά στοχεύει σε συγκεκριμένη συμπεριφορά της κατασκευής σε σεισμούς με διαφορετική ένταση.

----------

